# need site help



## eman (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there any way to bring up more than 10 post on the monitor at one time???

 I know that you can click more but if you do that then when you hit the back arrow you go back to the original 10 . pain in the butt !

 Can we make it 25 or 30 post per page????


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 18, 2010)

Bob instead of clicking on each thread right click on the thread and then select "open in new tab" then once you've gone through the whole list go back and answer them and close that window once you have. You'll get through the whole list that way without the aggravation of having to start over each time with the more button then just hit the refresh button once you get to the last tab. I actually mark all forums read once I have all the tabs open so I can keep u with whats new


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2010)

If you want to go to say page 2, just hold down the shift key and click page 2 and a new window will open up.


----------



## freshmeat (Jul 18, 2010)

Another option.

Scroll down to the bottom of the front page, and click on the "Recent Discussions" tab.  (Screen shot below)

It gives you the 20 latest threads, allows you to scroll over the title and get more information before opening the thread, and allows you to go back to the page you were on when hitting your back button.

WOW! Uploading a photo is a now a breeze!


----------

